# Pressemeldung: Vier Angler bei Minus fünf Grad Lufttemperatur aus Seenot gerettet



## Thomas9904 (27. Dezember 2007)

Pressemeldung

*Vier Angler bei Minus fünf Grad Lufttemperatur aus Seenot gerettet 

Nachts orientierungslos und mit Brennstoffmangel in der Ostsee *​
Die Besatzung des Seenotkreuzers BERLIN von der Station Laboe der Deutschen Gesellschaft zur Rettung Schiffbrüchiger (DGzRS) konnte Samstagnacht (22. Dezember 2007) vier Sportfischer zwei Tage vor dem Weihnachtsfest bei Eiseskälte aus Seenot befreien. Sie trieben mit ihrem offenen Angelboot ohne Orientierung und mit zur Neige gehendem Kraftstoff zwölf Seemeilen vor der Ostseeküste im deutsch-dänischen Grenzgebiet.

Um 18.30 Uhr erreichte die SEENOTLEITUNG BREMEN der DGzRS die Nachricht, dass sich vier Angler orientierungslos und mit Brennstoffmangel in einem offenen Boot zwölf Seemeilen (rund 21 Kilometer) von der Küste Schleswig-Holsteins in Seenot befinden. Die Schiffbrüchigen - sie waren nachmittags von Todendorf an der Kieler Förde aus zu einem Angeltörn auf Dorsch aufgebrochen - hatten zuvor per Mobiltelefon an die Leitstelle des Landrettungsdienstes durchgegeben, dass sie sich in ihrer prekären Situation mit einem Tau an der Tonne H5 festgemacht haben. Dieses Seezeichen sendet ein permanentes gelbes Blinksignal aus, was den Seenotrettern während des Einsatzes die Orientierung erleichterte.

Sofort lief die BERLIN aus und erreichte kurz nach 20 Uhr die hilflosen Angler. Mit dem Tochterboot STEPPKE wurden zunächst die vier Schiffbrüchigen an Bord des Seenotkreuzers gebracht und mit heißem Tee versorgt. Anschließend konnte auch ihr 3,5 Meter langes Boot geborgen werden.

"Die vier Sportfischer haben großes Glück gehabt," erklärte Michael Müller, Vormann der BERLIN. "Zum einen waren sie winterfest bekleidet - es herrschte eine Temperatur von minus fünf Grad. Außerdem ist ein Handyempfang in dem Seegebiet, aus dem sie ihren Notruf absetzten, nicht immer gewährleistet. Der Brennstoffvorrat in dem Fünf-PS-Außenbordmotor war nahezu aufgebraucht. Aus eigener Kraft wären die vier Angler niemals wieder zurück ans Festland gelangt."

Zum Einsatzzeitpunkt wehte der Wind aus westlicher Richtung mit der Stärke vier. Die Lufttemperatur betrug minus fünf Grad, die Wassertemperatur fünf Grad plus. Bei dem herrschenden dichten Nebel war die Sicht lediglich eine viertel Seemeile weit.







Konnten in der Messe des Seenotkreuzers BERLIN schon vorab Weihnachten feiern: Die vier Angler nach ihrer Rettung.


----------



## snofla (27. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Vier Angler bei Minus fünf Grad Lufttemperatur aus Seenot gerettet*

nochmal glück gehabt

aber was mache ich mit nem fünfi propeller 21km vor der Küste?????????#d


----------



## HD4ever (27. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Vier Angler bei Minus fünf Grad Lufttemperatur aus Seenot gerettet*

da werden sie wohl orientierungslos hingefahren sein mit der Nußschale und dem 5 PSer ... |uhoh:

stellt sich eher die Frage warum son Kahn wieder nicht die minimale Sicherheitsausstattung an Bord hat #q
nen Kompaß gehört immer an Bord damit man auch beim Nebel zumindest mal in die richtige Richtung fährt #d


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (27. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Vier Angler bei Minus fünf Grad Lufttemperatur aus Seenot gerettet*

nen Kompaß gehört immer an Bord damit man auch beim Nebel zumindest mal in die richtige Richtung fährt .dann muß man ihn aber auch lesen können.


----------



## Aalthorsten (27. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Vier Angler bei Minus fünf Grad Lufttemperatur aus Seenot gerettet*

Ne Ne Ne da fällt mir nichts mehr zu ein. Die Kollegen sollten die Rettungsaktion selbst bezahlen !!
Soviel Dummheit gehört bestraft. Ohne Kompaß/GPS nicht genug Sprit dabei, und dann
noch bei Nebel rausfahren !!! Wahrscheinlich nicht mal den Wetterbericht gehört !!!
Unglaublich viel Schwein gehabt. Ich hoffe daraus haben Sie gelernt.
Ich habe für solche Aktionen absolut kein Verständnis.


----------



## rob (27. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Vier Angler bei Minus fünf Grad Lufttemperatur aus Seenot gerettet*

mit 3,5 meter und 5 ps geh ich nicht einmal auf die donau.und das zu viert!
riesen glück gehabt!


----------



## Dxlfxn (27. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Vier Angler bei Minus fünf Grad Lufttemperatur aus Seenot gerettet*

....und warum hat die keiner übers Knie gelegt, diese "Hardcoreangler"?
Wenn der Handyempfang nicht zufällig geklappt hätte, ständen hier wieder seitenweise Beileidsbekundungen an die Familien. Eigentlich sollte man solche Leuchten zu ihrem Schutz zumindest teilweise entmündigen. Allein die Kombination 3,5m, 5PS und vier Mann ist schon besser, als russisch Roulette mit 2 Patronen!


----------



## Jan77 (27. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Vier Angler bei Minus fünf Grad Lufttemperatur aus Seenot gerettet*

Auch ich war am Samstag von Neustadt aus auf der Ostsee, zusammen mit meinem Kompass, GPS, Handy und einem schicken Floater samt Weste. Die Sicht betrug teilweise unter 20m, und die gefühlte Kälte war denke ich etwa minus -12. 

Nach vier Stunden Angeln ohne Erfolg sind wir aber wieder zurück, da die Kälte doch langsam in die Glieder kroch.

Ich hoffe die vier Kollegen lernen daraus, und denken das nächste Mal einfach ein wenig nach, bevor sie den Motor starten.


----------



## Dxlfxn (27. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Vier Angler bei Minus fünf Grad Lufttemperatur aus Seenot gerettet*

Selbst wenn man eine Ausstattung besitzt, die einem auch bei Nebel eine eigene Orientierung ermöglicht ( Plotter, GPS, Kompaß und Seekarte ), reicht das nicht aus. Das Handy ist ungeeignet um wirkliche Sicherheit zu bieten und kein Plotter/GPS/Kompass verhindert, dass man von einem größeren Boot wegen der schlechten Sicht schlichtweg überfahren wird. Auch der Radarreflektor hilft wenig, wenn da so ein Fischer unter Autopilot beim filetieren nach Hause rauscht.


----------



## Jan77 (27. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Vier Angler bei Minus fünf Grad Lufttemperatur aus Seenot gerettet*



Dolfin schrieb:


> kein Plotter/GPS/Kompass verhindert, dass man von einem größeren Boot wegen der schlechten Sicht schlichtweg überfahren wird. Auch der Radarreflektor hilft wenig, wenn da so ein Fischer unter Autopilot beim filetieren nach Hause rauscht.


 
Also Ohren offenhalten um gegebenenfalls schnell reagieren zu können. Aber leider bleibt halt immer ein Restrisiko, egal wie gut man vorbereitet und ausgerüstet ist.


----------



## dat_geit (28. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Vier Angler bei Minus fünf Grad Lufttemperatur aus Seenot gerettet*

Da hört der Spaß aber schon lange auf.

Kompass und Karte, die man dann auch lesen können sollte sind hoffentlich minimum.
Dazu ein GPS.
Man das kostet doch wirklich kein Geld mehr.

21km........#d??????

Ausserdem wird es mit dem Hören bei einem hoch drehenden 5 PS Motor schon ein wenig schwer. da kann man sich ja gerade mal im Boot mit Schreien verständigen.

Vor schnell aufkommenden Nebel ist niemand sicher. Aber auf so was muss man vorbereitet sein.
Nen Radarreflektor sollte man bei solchen Ausflügen in Schifffahrtlinien ebenfalls dabei haben.

Ein Glück mal wieder gut gegangen.


----------



## HD4ever (28. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Vier Angler bei Minus fünf Grad Lufttemperatur aus Seenot gerettet*



dat_geit schrieb:


> Da hört der Spaß aber schon lange auf.
> 
> Kompass und Karte, die man dann auch lesen können sollte sind hoffentlich minimum.
> Dazu ein GPS.
> ...




eben ... nen Kompaß um einfach erst mal wieder in Ufernähe zu kommen ...
die werden mit der Nußschale wohl 1-2 KM raus gefahren sein und dann im Nebel in die falsche Richtung ... |uhoh:
Also Kompaß oder nen Hand-GPS ...


----------



## Freelander (28. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Vier Angler bei Minus fünf Grad Lufttemperatur aus Seenot gerettet*



Dolfin schrieb:


> ....und warum hat die keiner übers Knie gelegt, diese "Hardcoreangler"?
> Wenn der Handyempfang nicht zufällig geklappt hätte, ständen hier wieder seitenweise Beileidsbekundungen an die Familien. Eigentlich sollte man solche Leuchten zu ihrem Schutz zumindest teilweise entmündigen. Allein die Kombination 3,5m, 5PS und vier Mann ist schon besser, als russisch Roulette mit 2 Patronen!


 

Ich glaube da hast Du den Nagel auf den Kopf getroffen,wenn ich mir die Jungs so anschaue könnten das eben selbige Landsleute sein,die da mal wieder furchtlos unterwegs waren und auch die Retter mit in ihre Unachtsamkeit und Leichtsinnigkeit mit reingezogen haben.Mann oh Mann.
Ich ärgere mich jedesmal darüber solche Berichte lesen zu müssen.
Trotzdem großen Dank und Respekt an dieser Stelle den Seenotrettern. 
Den Jungens auf den Bildern großes Glück gehabt uind passt nächstes mal doch besser auf.
Ich freue mich für Euch und eure Familien das ihr da so unbeschadet rausgekommen seid.


----------



## Danfreak (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Vier Angler bei Minus fünf Grad Lufttemperatur aus Seenot gerettet*

Also ich denke mal, 4 Mann auf dem 3,5m Böötchen, da ist einfach kein Platz mehr für Rettungsmittel.#d 
`n Fisch sollte da auch noch rein.|uhoh:
Zum Glück war kein Verstand an Bord, sonst wären sie wohl abgesoffen.|supergri


----------



## Schuppilli (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Vier Angler bei Minus fünf Grad Lufttemperatur aus Seenot gerettet*

Eine Kostenbeteiligung der " Hochseefischer " wäre das mindeste. Jeder macht 
mal einen Fehler. Aber so viele fehlende Grundvoraussetzungen -  unverantwortlich
Trotzdem Glück gehabt - alles Gute !!!  Guten Rutsch 
                                                                      und Petri Heil  
                                                                                        Schuppilli


----------



## Heidechopper (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Vier Angler bei Minus fünf Grad Lufttemperatur aus Seenot gerettet*

So eine ähnliche Klamotte hab' ich in den frühen 70er Jahren selbst mal abgezogen. Der feine Unterschied: wir waren zu zweit, es war Juli-August und zunächst schönes Wetter. 
Ach ja; ein Kompass war auch an Bord. - und auch ein 5PS-Motörchen. Tatort: Ostseebad Schönhagen. Ziel: Südöstlich des Zielgebietes bei Olpenitzdorf.
Absicht: ordentlich Dorsche fangen (was damals wirklich kein Problem war)
Kreuzpeilung ergab etwa 15 km von Land. Dann: schnell auffrischender Wind von Land (!) und eine immer diesiger werdende Luft! Mehr als 4 Stunden brauchten wir, um wieder unter Land zu kommen und auf dem letzten Tropfen Sprit zurück an den Strand von Schönhagen. Fracksausen inbegriffen#t
Danach habe ich den Motorbootführerschein gemacht, in so eine Lage wollte ich nie wieder kommen!


----------



## hornhechteutin (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Vier Angler bei Minus fünf Grad Lufttemperatur aus Seenot gerettet*

Moin Moin ,
Glück gehabt und den 2ten Geburtstag im Kalender eintragen sollten die Jungs . Was ich aber überhaupt nicht verstehen kann ist *WARUM* man mit einem Kleinboot *überhaupt* soweit rausfahren muß #q#q#q. Bin auch sehr viel mit Kleinbooten unterwegs aber länger als 20 Minuten fahr ich nie auf die See raus und hab dann Wassertiefen erreicht in der sich Dorsche aufhalten ( von 4 bis 20m Wassertiefe rede ich ) . Die Ostsee ist keine Badewanne und das Wetter kann sich ganz schnell ändern . 15km und weiter rauszufahren mit 5 PS da hört bei mir der gesunde Menschenverstand und der Wahnsinn fängt an der dann auch noch andere gefährtet weil die raus müssen um zu retten was zu retten ist , sorry das mußte raus #d#d


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Alex.k (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Vier Angler bei Minus fünf Grad Lufttemperatur aus Seenot gerettet*

Ihr wisst doch nicht was die Leute dazu getrieben hat, diese Spekulationen. Könnte jedem passieren, die nicht an der Küste leben.

Die Leute sind zurück gut ist.!


----------



## Dieter1952 (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Vier Angler bei Minus fünf Grad Lufttemperatur aus Seenot gerettet*

_3,5m Nußschale. Ist doch wohl ein Witz. Ich habe selbst so ein Ding mit 15 PS. Maximal 2 Personen auf einem Binnensee, Kanal oder Fluß. Mehr geht nicht#d Die haben doch einen Knall!_


----------



## Ullov Löns (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Vier Angler bei Minus fünf Grad Lufttemperatur aus Seenot gerettet*

Nun haltet mal den Ball flach. Man kann ohne Probleme mit nen 5 PS Boot auf der Ostsee rumtuckern. Natürlich unter Landschutz.

Dämlich ist einfach, dass sie nicht die minimalste nautische Ausrüstung, sprich Kompass dabei hatten. Ich bin in Norge mal in einen fetten Seenebel geraten und das war wirklich beängstigend. 

Uli


----------



## OLLI01 (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Vier Angler bei Minus fünf Grad Lufttemperatur aus Seenot gerettet*

Was ich noch viel schlimmer finde,das was die Profis dort anhaben,taugt allemal für nen ausgedehneten Winterspaziergang,aber nicht für ne Tour auf See.
Wenn damit jemand über Board geht,oder auch einfach so nur pitschenass wird,dann 2 bis 3 Std bei Minusgradenim Wind???
Na prostmahlzeit.
Also,ein kentern hätte meiner Meinung nach wohl definitiv keiner überlebt.
OLLI|krach:


----------

